# Should I get White's Boots?



## 802climber

I am looking at getting a pair of White's Smokejumpers. Curious how well the shank in these boots holds up for spur climbing all day. Currently have Chippewa Super Loggers and my arches hurt. Not ready for a climbing/lineman boot, need general purpose logger boot.

My job is a lot of brush cutting in rough mountain terrain, a lot of other ground work, decent amount of spur climbing.

My Chippewa's are literally getting ripped up by briars, rocks, etc. Stitching starting to come out of them too. Not to mention my feet hurt and I am ready to take the step up to more expensive custom boots.

Looking at a pair of 10" smoke jumpers, w/ steel toe. Hopefully White's will hold up to serious abuse, and also have a serious enough shank for use with spurs?


----------



## 056 kid

I have worked my whites for alittle over a year. So far they are great. Along with whites, there are several other brands that should be worth their salt. 
Most of them only the PNWrs get to wear cause of the localness of the boot makers. 

If you are gonna be climbing alot, you might want to go with a taller boot.
As far as ridgedness and ruggedness, the chipawhatevers wont even come remotely close to the whites IMO.... this kid that was driving skidder came wth some brand new georgia loggers, after a few months it looked like a pitt bull made them its chew toy...


----------



## RandyMac

It sounds like you have enough work to justify the cost, go for it. I still have my last pair, 20+ years old.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

056 kid said:


> I have worked my whites for alittle over a year. So far they are great. Along with whites, there are several other brands that should be worth their salt.
> Most of them only the PNWrs get to wear cause of the localness of the boot makers.
> 
> If you are gonna be climbing alot, you might want to go with a taller boot.
> As far as ridgedness and ruggedness, the *chipawhatevers* wont even come remotely close to the whites IMO.... this kid that was driving skidder came wth some brand new georgia loggers, after a few months it looked like a pitt bull made them its chew toy...



Haha, yeah every farmer around here thinks chipawhatevers are the best thing ever. They don't believe that buying a better more expensive boot is justifiable. I haven't slapped on a pair of White's yet, but I do know that my Viberg boots are the most compfterable boots I've ever worn.


----------



## MR4WD

I've had a custom pair of Wesco's, another custom set of Whites and a set of off the shelf hoffmans that I got rid of after wearing twice. The other two wore out in a few years. I picked up a set of hoffman steel toe powerlines and hands down bar none they are the best boots ever. Wear em to work climbing every day, wear em out of a chopper onto the tower and wear em to the company christmas party...

Best part is, no break in required. Comfiest boot I've ever had since day one.!


----------



## 2dogs

With as much climbing as you do I would buy pair directly from Whites and get a triple sole and a toe patch.


----------



## joesawer

I agree with 2dogs. If you are climbing much at all get boots made for climbing.
Whites are excellent boots but their shank system needs the extra sole for climbing for me but I weigh about 240 and do a lot of heavy work when I am climbing.
I like Wesco climbing boots as well.
Chippewa, Danner, etc don't even compare.
Whatever boots you get get the Spenco insoles in day packer or heavy packer depending on you needs.


----------



## floyd

Look at Wesco in Scappoosse OR as well. They have climbing boots. 

I went from custom Whites to custom Wescos yrs ago The high arch in the Whites started bugging me. 

Limousines for your feet.

Folks whine about the price... what they don't recall is the boots last up to 20 yr. So, that is about $20/yr for CUSTOM made boots.


----------



## slowp

Whites lifetime depends on how they are used. I got a season and a half out of mine while marking timber. Then they needed rebuilding. I didn't abuse them, we covered ground, up and down, up and down all day-May till the snow got too deep. Maybe they improved them, but I sure couldn't get 20 years out of a pair doing that kind of work. The high arches are something to consider. I liked them. Other people are bothered by them. For me they were very comfortable, and good for my feet--I have high arched feet. 

The bad? Maybe they've changed, but I couldn't keep my feet dry when the ground was wet. I tried every grease and oil on them. Other people said that they were not made for wet weather. This was in the 1980s. They also bothered my heel tendon when not walking--riding to the work site. Our boss made us wear boots in the rig. 

Wescos? The side blew out from working on steep ground and my foot would roll. Owie.

Redwings? Hurt my feet. I think they had NO arch support for my weird feet.

Then I've had a variety of fru fru hiking boots I wore when working during the exile years--flat ground out of the PNW. They don't last. 

Whites would be my choice IF I were in a drier climate. But I work in the wet so I wear the local custom made boot.


----------



## Gologit

floyd said:


> Folks whine about the price... what they don't recall is the boots last up to 20 yr. So, that is about $20/yr for CUSTOM made boots.



I'd like to find a pair of boots that lasted me 20 years. But if I bought them today I'd have to work 'til I was 83 just to wear them out.

You're right about spending the bucks for good boots, though. It's worth it. Nothing worse than boots that tear up your feet.


----------



## floyd

Well, ladies & gentleman, I like to take care of my feet since walking is very difficult without them.

So, I take care of my boots as well. I'm not saying you do not. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## RandyMac

Boots don't last very long when subjected to the type of wear that logging will put on them, forestry work is even worse. I think of them as gloves for feet, when they get to a certain point, rebuild or replace. My last set needs new vibram soles, the uppers are still good, once I get them resoled, they will really be my last set of boots.

*Hi Polly!!!*


----------



## slowp

hi there randymac!!

I forgot! I had a pair of Danners and wore holes in the heels in only a month. Steep, rocky ground does that.


----------



## Humptulips

20 years?
When I was working steady and full of pith and vinegar a pair of Hi-lines would last me 8 months, Kuliens a year if I patched them and something like Hoffmans or Westcoast maybe 6 months and believe me I took care of them.
A lot of difference between clambering around rocks on a steep hillside and flat ground plus a riggin man will wear out shoes a lot faster then a busheler.
Of course now they last real good because they are parked in the closet most of the time.


----------



## RandyMac

I usually had three pair in rotation, my feet sweat, it is nice to have dry boots to start out with. normally a year is what I got out of a good pair ($) of boots.


----------



## GASoline71

When the Peet boot dryers came out... that really helped from still having soggy boots in the mornin'... Even sittin' byt the woodstove all night they never really dried out all the way. So always had 2 or 3 pairs in rotation too...

Gary


----------



## joesawer

I have never had a pair of boots last more than a couple of years, and that is the ones I didn't wear every day. 
I take that back. My last pair of Wesco climbers is about 4 years old but I have not been climbing much lately.
I have not worn my last set of corks much because I have not needed them much lately.
I found the value in getting ahead of the game and having more than one pair of boots to rotate. It helps let them dry out and you don't wear them out doing things they are not needed for. 
Plus corks suck for running equipment.


----------



## 056 kid

I used to put moist boots on every morning. You dont even realize it after they have warmed up..


----------



## teatersroad

Another rep for Wesco here. I have a fireline boot, they do make a climbers boot with reinforcements for spurs.


----------



## madhatte

What, no love for Nick's? Shame. I have an old set of Buffalos, too, which have lasted me through several seasons of forestry work as calks, and I just had 'em resoled with Vibram when I got White's calks this winter. Nick's for the fireline, Buffalos for dry days, White's for wet days. Happy feet. Got an old set of Hoffman's in reserve if I forget anything. They're 18 kinds of worn-out but comfy as hell. 

Wouldn't touch Georgia, Red Wings, etc if you paid me to.


----------



## 2dogs

madhatte said:


> What, no love for Nick's? Shame. I have an old set of Buffalos, too, which have lasted me through several seasons of forestry work as calks, and I just had 'em resoled with Vibram when I got White's calks this winter. Nick's for the fireline, Buffalos for dry days, White's for wet days. Happy feet. Got an old set of Hoffman's in reserve if I forget anything. They're 18 kinds of worn-out but comfy as hell.
> 
> Wouldn't touch Georgia, Red Wings, etc if you paid me to.



Sure. Nick's are great boots. I say that never having owned a pair but a buddy of mine loves his and I can't really tell the difference from White's. My first pair of good boots were Wesco (from Bailey's back around 1985) but the Wesco dealer ruined them when he resoled them. My second pair of Wescos were non-replaceable corks but they fell apart after something spilled on the tongue. I have worn White's since 1987 and never looked back though I now need a new pair of corks and it is a toss up between having a pair of White's resoled or buy Vybergs from Madsen's.


----------



## joesawer

madhatte said:


> What, no love for Nick's? Shame. I have an old set of Buffalos, too, which have lasted me through several seasons of forestry work as calks, and I just had 'em resoled with Vibram when I got White's calks this winter. Nick's for the fireline, Buffalos for dry days, White's for wet days. Happy feet. Got an old set of Hoffman's in reserve if I forget anything. They're 18 kinds of worn-out but comfy as hell.
> 
> Wouldn't touch Georgia, Red Wings, etc if you paid me to.





I have some Nick's Vibram sole boots. They are comfortable and well made but the sole is a little thin for anything but good ground or running equipment.


----------



## 056 kid

Anyone ever herd of Buffalo boots?

There is a store here in La Grande that has a huge selection of boots. They carry whites along with Hawthorns. I wanna get me some pacs, but I want them custom I think. 

Anyway, they have old signs for Buffalo boots as well as a few pairs of used Buffalos, the used ones looked to be some good boots from what I could tell...


----------



## joesawer

056 kid said:


> Anyone ever herd of Buffalo boots?
> 
> There is a store here in La Grande that has a huge selection of boots. They carry whites along with Hawthorns. I wanna get me some pacs, but I want them custom I think.
> 
> Anyway, they have old signs for Buffalo boots as well as a few pairs of used Buffalos, the used ones looked to be some good boots from what I could tell...





They used to be great boots from what I have seen and heard, but I have never owned any. I have heard that they have changed ownership and are not what they once were. But this is all second hand info so verify it some where else first.


----------



## slowp

056 kid said:


> Anyone ever herd of Buffalo boots?
> 
> There is a store here in La Grande that has a huge selection of boots. They carry whites along with Hawthorns. I wanna get me some pacs, but I want them custom I think.
> 
> Anyway, they have old signs for Buffalo boots as well as a few pairs of used Buffalos, the used ones looked to be some good boots from what I could tell...



They used to be popular. I haven't heard of them for some time. They were said to take a while to break in. 

Speaking of, I'm hoping the snow level doesn't drop again like they are predicting so I can wear my hop and skip in the woods Kuliens. I actually found myself jogging between boundary trees when I got into a unit that was not so vine mapley and huckleberry brushy. Then it got steep...always something.


----------



## forestryworks

I'm damn sure gonna get some white's or wescos or even vibergs.

these wolverinewhatevers stretch bad. Hell I almost rolled my ankle the other day on the trail. Piss poor leather. More like pleather I think. (plastic and leather)
 
I'd wear my hoffman corks for my snagfalling but the ground is extremely rocky. The corks would be wore plumb off in a week.


----------



## 2dogs

I think Buffalos are or at least used to be a brand White's owned for their off shore made cheapo boots.


----------



## coastalfaller

Meadow Beaver said:


> Haha, yeah every farmer around here thinks chipawhatevers are the best thing ever. They don't believe that buying a better more expensive boot is justifiable. I haven't slapped on a pair of White's yet, but I do know that my Viberg boots are the most compfterable boots I've ever worn.



Me too!


----------



## coastalfaller

Gologit said:


> I'd like to find a pair of boots that lasted me 20 years. But if I bought them today I'd have to work 'til I was 83 just to wear them out.
> 
> You're right about spending the bucks for good boots, though. It's worth it. Nothing worse than boots that tear up your feet.



Absolutely agree. I bought a pair of half & half's once, (leather uppers & rubber bottoms). Where the leather joined the rubber was right at my achilles. Made absolute hamburger out of my feet. Not a good scene.


----------



## madhatte

056 kid said:


> Anyone ever herd of Buffalo boots?



Got a pair of Buffalos on my feet right now. Had 'em forever. Started life as calks, got Vibram soles now. Nice boots, tough and comfy. No Kevlar stitching, though, so no good for fireline.



2dogs said:


> I think Buffalos are or at least used to be a brand White's owned for their off shore made cheapo boots.



Mine are stamped "Buffalo Boot Co Since 1906 Spokane, WA".


----------



## 802climber

thanks for all your helpful replies.

yeah i am convinced it is worth it, and its finally time.

talked to whites and i am now looking to get a pair of 10" smoke jumpers with lineman shank, regular sole and climbers patch, a little bit wide so i can wear insoles, and i am 80% towards getting a steel toe.

they said the triple thick sole can be a little stiff for anything but climbing and i only weigh 155. i also have to get a 1/2" full sole lift in one boot to make up for difference in leg length, so i don't want the sole thickness to get ridiculous.

these sound like they will be more bang for the buck than any of the georgialinachippawhatevers i have owned or heard about.


----------



## treedogg

worth every penny!! and rebuildable at the cost of any dept. store boot. i am not an expert on the subject but i have never liked the idea of steel toes-being around heavy eq. the toe wouldn't really save as much as cut off whatever is inside and not allow the boot to come off (my imagination). but you know what they say about opinions...


----------



## joesawer

dieseldirt said:


> thanks for all your helpful replies.
> 
> yeah i am convinced it is worth it, and its finally time.
> 
> talked to whites and i am now looking to get a pair of 10" smoke jumpers with lineman shank, regular sole and climbers patch, a little bit wide so i can wear insoles, and i am 80% towards getting a steel toe.
> 
> they said the triple thick sole can be a little stiff for anything but climbing and i only weigh 155. i also have to get a 1/2" full sole lift in one boot to make up for difference in leg length, so i don't want the sole thickness to get ridiculous.
> 
> these sound like they will be more bang for the buck than any of the georgialinachippawhatevers i have owned or heard about.





They are not even it the same category.
Get a set of Spenco day packer insoles.


----------



## 056 kid

treedogg said:


> worth every penny!! and rebuildable at the cost of any dept. store boot. i am not an expert on the subject but i have never liked the idea of steel toes-being around heavy eq. the toe wouldn't really save as much as cut off whatever is inside and not allow the boot to come off (my imagination). but you know what they say about opinions...



I always felt the same way. If you cant keep your tootsies out of harms way, you should probably not be near possible danger..


----------



## Sugar Rush

slowp said:


> Whites lifetime depends on how they are used. I got a season and a half out of mine while marking timber. Then they needed rebuilding. I didn't abuse them, we covered ground, up and down, up and down all day-May till the snow got too deep. Maybe they improved them, but I sure couldn't get 20 years out of a pair doing that kind of work. The high arches are something to consider. I liked them. Other people are bothered by them. For me they were very comfortable, and good for my feet--I have high arched feet.
> 
> The bad? Maybe they've changed, but I couldn't keep my feet dry when the ground was wet. I tried every grease and oil on them. Other people said that they were not made for wet weather. This was in the 1980s. They also bothered my heel tendon when not walking--riding to the work site. Our boss made us wear boots in the rig.
> 
> Wescos? The side blew out from working on steep ground and my foot would roll. Owie.
> 
> Redwings? Hurt my feet. I think they had NO arch support for my weird feet.
> 
> Then I've had a variety of fru fru hiking boots I wore when working during the exile years--flat ground out of the PNW. They don't last.
> 
> Whites would be my choice IF I were in a drier climate. But I work in the wet so I wear the local custom made boot.



Whites Warranty is only for a year on all their boots now. They had to change their warranty. When I was wildland firefighting in the Southwest I would blow out a pair of boots every six months and wear out a brand new Stihl every 12 months, changing the bar every three months. Anyway, I would deffinately go with a 16" tall pair of double shank Wesco's. Don't get me wrong, Whites are very nice. However, Whites don't have as many options a climber requires. I know Wesco makes a pair of 16" boots with double shanks. I am currently in the market for a pair myself. If you got the funds you might want to get the rough side out on the toe and heal as well. They are going to get scuffed up to high heaven anyway. They will look better for a while. Wesco also offers kevlar tripple stitching as well. There's your answer:

*WESCO Highliners Made in USA*


Double Shank
16" or taller
Kevlar Thread
Rough-out Toe
Rough-out Heel

There you go, they will cost you around $500 but, should last you a few years. Believe me, if I could, I would. You can always get a pair of kevlay laces after a month or two. If you work in a rural area yo might want to invest in a pair.


----------



## teatersroad

xiang said:


> I had also whites pair but unfortunately they were stolen now i have bought a new pair of Wesco They are very comfortable to me but the quality is of white's.



well, looks like you've got good gear for armed robbery wear. can you link me to a site with cheap chinese handguns?


----------



## joesawer

Stay away from kevlar laces if you possibly can.
They eat eyelets way to fast.


----------



## Gologit

joesawer said:


> Stay away from kevlar laces if you possibly can.
> They eat eyelets way to fast.



Yup. Leather laces don't last as long but they seem to be easier on the eyelets.


----------



## madhatte

Leather laces also have more "give". I like that on the fireline, but not while cruising.


----------

